# Cripple creek Jim Corey memorial catfish tournament



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Fished the cripple creek tournament Saturday . Signed up 7 hours late and figured I had a lot of catching up to do . Bite was pretty good. Got hit with a couple bad storms . Things died down for a little then closer to sunrise it heated back up. Didn't manage any flatheads. Landed a 9lb 11oz channel cat . Took 1st place and big fish with 15lbs and some change. Also got stabbed by my first catfish after handling hundreds of them lol ...

Wanna thank all the great people at cripple creek!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

congrats! 9 lb channel is a beast!Sounds like the cat bite is ON bout everywhere right now. Are they just comeing off there spawn???


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Way to go!! How many teams?? Wanted to fish it, we had a hog roast at the campground Sat night..... hope Darlene is doing OK.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm not really sure saugeye fisher im not very familiar with the spawning habits of catfish. 

I believe there were 28 people signed up . It's an every man for himself tourney , no teams. I think the rain sent a lot of people home overnight 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats, Willyb !! Nice job.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank ya thank ya! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice cat congrats!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

